# Help with Recovering Thyroid function



## omegachewy (Apr 27, 2013)

Most people know to pyramid T3 when dosing exogenously. Well another thing to keep in mind is somatostatin levels. Not only does is suppress GH production, but it also inhibits the release of Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone which then suppresses Thyroid Stimulating Hormone. 

Most readings show that the thyroid is a resilient organ, but even so, every measure should be taken to lighten the load on helping it recover. Try adding Horny Goat Weed, Green Tea Extract, and Huperzine A with other things to help aid the thyroid (and its HPT axis) recover.

Chewy


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 29, 2013)

Huperzine A is my favorite...


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Huperzine A is my favorite...



dose and protocol?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 29, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> dose and protocol?



Last time I dosed 100mcg (.01mg) 3 times a day for 60 days.
I now take 250mcg a day for brain cognitive memory help one month on one off.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 29, 2013)

why not 250 3x day?


----------

